# Anglers who fish on Lake George in Ogemaw county asked to fill out survey



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Contact:* Kathrin Schrouder, 989-684-9141 ext. 62295 or Ed Golder, 517-335-3014
Agency: Natural Resources
April 24, 2013

The Department of Natural Resources today announced Lake George in Ogemaw County will be part of an angler survey effort this spring. The survey looks to evaluate various fisheries on this water body.

Angler input is being sought in one of two ways. Survey cards are available on site and anglers are asked to fill out one card, per person, per trip. The survey card is self-addressed and can be mailed free of charge. Another option is an online survey, available at www.surveymonkey.com/s/lakegeorgesurvey.

This survey is being conducted by the DNR, Fisheries Division's Southern Lake Huron Management Unit.

Questions on the survey include type of fishing method used, number of days anglers fish Lake George in a calendar year, and specifics of the day's catch. Participation in this survey effort is key to proper fisheries management.

The Michigan Department of Natural Resources is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural and cultural resources for current and future generations. For more information, go to www.michigan.gov/dnr.











More...


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Thank you for posting this Steve! Soon as things warm up a little, I'll be over there .


----------

